# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why do you think DC's are real?

## djf

I know that their has been a lot of debate on herre on whether we should be able to do immoral things to dream characters and I personally believe that we can as they are just part of my imagination. 

So I was wondering, do you think dream characters are real or imaginative, and how do you treat them?

----------


## Puffin

I treat them as real so they can't do anything out of the ordinary... Even though I know they aren't. =3

----------


## sora12

Most of my Dcs seem as though they are in fact real, so I typically act as if they are. In general I don't believe Dcs are real, but this is not always the case for me.One in awhile I meet exceptionally intelligent and life-like Dcs that I assume may be some sort of spiritual entity or something like that, but they could perhaps just simply be a figment of my imagination.

----------


## P_S_Y

Personally I almost always have people in my dreams that I know in real life or have met. They will be exactly like them almost like there is a connection between us in real life, or maybe we are going through the same things in life and sub-consciously know it. I'm not sure how that works but its interesting. So my DC's are real in at least one sense if not both.

----------


## TempletonEsquire

I've done a good amount of reality checking against DCs, and they are my chief ways of detecting I'm dreaming.  

From what I've gathered, DCs are formless but driven by their own personalities.  So although a DC may appear to look and sound like someone you know, their behavior will be asymetric to that person.  

DCs do seem to have their own intelligence, yet it just seems like they are hiding what they know and use that hidden knowledge to their advantage.

DCs have no moral bounds.  They can do anything amorally to you without repercussions.  They are like psychopaths, completely morally uninhibited. 

DCs also will disappear when challenged, so if there is someone you don't like, all it takes is a non-physical challenge to make that DC disppear or change form.

----------


## The Cusp

DCs are brainless morons that don't deserve a moment of your attention.

If you want to prove their reality, just ignore them and they will cease to exist.  Next time something is trying to eat you, just turn your back on it, walk away, and focus on something else.

An easy way to make puppets of your DCs is to use strong emotions.  Go from angry, to sad, to happy, and watch how their behavior changes in response to your emotions.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

They are just in your mind. They are only good for killing, sexing, talking to, etc.

----------


## P_S_Y

> DCs are brainless morons that don't deserve a moment of your attention.
> 
> If you want to prove their reality, just ignore them and they will cease to exist.  Next time something is trying to eat you, just turn your back on it, walk away, and focus on something else.
> 
> An easy way to make puppets of your DCs is to use strong emotions.  Go from angry, to sad, to happy, and watch how their behavior changes in response to your emotions.



That sounds like it could be fun. I'm defineatly gonna try that one day. I've never even thought about how thier reactions would be like until you said that.

----------


## Loaf

What if you are a DC insides someones dream?

----------


## Raven Knight

I see DC's basically like NPC's in an RPG.  They are the illusory creations of your own mind.  The come into existance when your dream starts and they cease to exist when the dream ends.  These DC's have no individual thoughts or feelings, they behave just as you (the dreamer) want them to just like the inanimate portions of your dream world.

The main problem with doing whatever you feel like to a DC is if it is not actually a DC.  It could be another dreamer visiting you (if you believe in shared dreaming) or an IB visiting you.  Use some technique to make sure it is just a DC (try to control it in some manner) or you might be taking your frustrations out on an IB who wants to be a spirit guide to you!  ::shock:: 

There is also some debate as to whether a DC that stays around for an extended length of time (see WakingNomad's DC's outside his temple on the moon) that they might evolve into something more than a DC.  But that wouldn't be the case for the average DC in most dreams.





> What if you are a DC insides someones dream?



If you are in someone else's dream you are not a DC, you are a real person.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> If you are in someone else's dream you are not a DC, you are a real person.



But we don't know if DCs are real people. We assume they are just fake characters. Maybe they always disappear because they are people are they have better things to do then wait for your attention. People often say DCs say stupid things, but what they are saying is often logical to the dream setting. For instance a DC told me that the people in my house had sausages worth thousands of dollars. As far as the dream world is concerned, that was true.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> DCs are brainless morons that don't deserve a moment of your attention.
> 
> If you want to prove their reality, just ignore them and they will cease to exist.  Next time something is trying to eat you, just turn your back on it, walk away, and focus on something else.
> 
> An easy way to make puppets of your DCs is to use strong emotions.  Go from angry, to sad, to happy, and watch how their behavior changes in response to your emotions.



The thought of you doing that made me crack up.





> But we don't know if DCs are real people. We assume they are just fake characters. Maybe they always disappear because they are people are they have better things to do then wait for your attention. People often say DCs say stupid things, but what they are saying is often logical to the dream setting. For instance a DC told me that the people in my house had sausages worth thousands of dollars. As far as the dream world is concerned, that was true.



A real person will not disappear if you ignore them. A DC will.

----------


## Loaf

> A real person will not disappear if you ignore them.



Well I certainly wouldn't hang around long.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

If you make a point to be kind to your DCs your subconscious mind will manifest ways to reward you. At least, that's what I've discovered. So I treat all my DCs with respect, not because I think they are real, but because they are part of me...my subconscious...and that deserves respect as well, doesn't it?

----------


## Raven Knight

> DCs are brainless morons that don't deserve a moment of your attention.
> 
> If you want to prove their reality, just ignore them and they will cease to exist.  Next time something is trying to eat you, just turn your back on it, walk away, and focus on something else.
> 
> An easy way to make puppets of your DCs is to use strong emotions.  Go from angry, to sad, to happy, and watch how their behavior changes in response to your emotions.



 :laugh:  Yes, a lot of DC's act like they have the IQ of a rock.  On the other hand you might want to pay some attention to them.  They were created by your own subconscious and thus might a method for your subconscious to tell your conscious mind important things you need to know!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> If you make a point to be kind to your DCs your subconscious mind will manifest ways to reward you. At least, that's what I've discovered. So I treat all my DCs with respect, not because I think they are real, but because they are part of me...my subconscious...and that deserves respect as well, doesn't it?



You have a good point.  I think a DC often manifests in order for your subconscious mind to tell your conscious mind something important.  And if you treat everyone in your dreams with respect then you won't have to think about if you're attacking a DC or a real person.  ::D:

----------


## cygnus

> If you make a point to be kind to your DCs your subconscious mind will manifest ways to reward you. At least, that's what I've discovered. So I treat all my DCs with respect, not because I think they are real, but because they are part of me...my subconscious...and that deserves respect as well, doesn't it?



yeah, i agree. i'd rather make all of my DCs enlightened than kill them all... i try to be non-violent in dreams (when i'm really in control) and i think non-corporeal entities come up once in a while, so i'd like to make friends  :smiley: . i also think you accumulate karma in dreams regardless of whether or not it's 'real'.

----------


## Loaf

I don't have the heart to kill a DC luckily. I hate doing it during lucidity because they act like real people, look like real people, and have the most terrible expressions when you hurt them.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I don't have the heart to kill a DC luckily. I hate doing it during lucidity because they act like real people, look like real people, and have the most terrible expressions when you hurt them.



They respond like real people would.  Fear, pain, etc.  Even if they are illusions, it seems it would take a bit of a twisted mind to enjoy hurting them.  ::shock::   :Eek:

----------


## Loaf

> They respond like real people would.  Fear, pain, etc.  Even if they are illusions, it seems it would take a bit of a twisted mind to enjoy hurting them.



I agree.

----------


## TempletonEsquire

If there is shared dreaming, or non-corporeal entities (like ghosts, "spirit guides") then there is no way to determine their actions to be unlike your average DC.  Formlessness works both ways, I can be whatever I want in a dream, maybe DCs are the same?

Sometimes in dreams everything seems to have consciousness, even inanimate objects.  It may be that all actions bring negative karma if all things prefer their own static existence.

----------


## P_S_Y

> They respond like real people would.  Fear, pain, etc.  Even if they are illusions, it seems it would take a bit of a twisted mind to enjoy hurting them.



I completely agree with this. I would not even consider killing off a DC because I would never be willing to kill a real person unless it was 100% necessary, for instance if they were trying to kill me. Many dreams are very realistic and killing and violence are non-sensical in a world where no one can really get hurt or actually die. 

Like I stated before my DCs are almost always someone I know personally and that adds on to the fact that I would not want to kill or hurt them. My dearest friends and my worst enemies have been in dreams. My enemies mainly get ignored, and I focus on better fragments of the dream.

Violence is no justifiable even in a dream. (At least in my opinion)

----------


## Roseburg

This is really interesting because I get the feeling that some of them are real and others are just illusions.  I am going to try treating them as if they are all enlightened and have something for me to learn and see if I get a better results.

----------


## baker3

ive only had arround 5lucid dreams but there have been some who act like DCs but there was this one guy he could fly and spawn and he just started a fight with me he seemed like a real person ive never seen a DC have powers to fly with me let alone fly at me shooting a gun he pulled out of nowhere

----------


## Loaf

What if it turns out its an entity, like your DG? I have done a few harsh things to DCs but stopped soon after learning how to LD. Maybe thats why every time I try to summon a DG I get sent into a spiral of terror and end up in a nightmare. 0_0

----------


## Posquant

My DCs usually seem real enough，sometimes too real。Real self direction and feelings。I
can't prove they aren't real in a way or realm i
 don't understand，so i don't assume it。

----------


## P_S_Y

> What if it turns out its an entity, like your DG? I have done a few harsh things to DCs but stopped soon after learning how to LD. Maybe thats why every time I try to summon a DG I get sent into a spiral of terror and end up in a nightmare. 0_0



That seems very likely. Or maybe DG's dont like to be called upon and simply show only when they wish too.

----------


## baker3

lol i dont see why you guys care so much about killing some fake DCs who are never really in pain in my lucid dreams i go arround killing them its what i do. my next lucid dream can be nice if i want it to not like i have dream karma or dead dcs laying arround.. cmon guys they arent real

----------


## Raven Knight

> lol i dont see why you guys care so much about killing some fake DCs who are never really in pain in my lucid dreams i go arround killing them its what i do. my next lucid dream can be nice if i want it to not like i have dream karma or dead dcs laying arround.. cmon guys they arent real



Yes, by definition (IMO) a DC is an illusion.  But I think Loaf made my point perfectly:  ::idea:: 





> What if it turns out its an entity, like your DG? I have done a few harsh things to DCs but stopped soon after learning how to LD. Maybe thats why every time I try to summon a DG I get sent into a spiral of terror and end up in a nightmare. 0_0



Unless you can definitively tell the difference between an illusory DC and other entities killing your DC's could make you miss out on something really important.  ::?:  So I save the killing for video games and anyone who attacks me in my dreams.

----------


## Earialee

Have you ever experienced a shared dream?  I have and that's why I treat them as real people.  Although that isn't to say that if they're trying to kill me, I don't defend or attempt retribution.... or if they're feeling randy that things don't ever lead to a completely horizontal position...

----------


## Posquant

> lol i dont see why you guys care so much about killing some fake DCs who are never really in pain in my lucid dreams i go arround killing them its what i do. my next lucid dream can be nice if i want it to not like i have dream karma or dead dcs laying arround.. cmon guys they arent real



I suppose you don't get more than you can handle. Notice? Not everyone's DCs are puppets, so limited like yours. Maybe that's why others here care, and don't act like sociopaths.  Maybe, because you do, that's why you get puppets.  Try that video game crap with one of my more potent DCs and it'll wake you up, make you wish you were dreaming.   ::D:

----------


## Hukif

> I suppose you don't get more than you can handle. Notice? Not everyone's DCs are puppets, so limited like yours. Maybe that's why others here care, and don't act like sociopaths.  Maybe, because you do, that's why you get puppets.  Try that video game crap with one of my more potent DCs and it'll wake you up, make you wish you were dreaming.



Uh, my DCs aren't puppets and I murder them, at least the human ones, while I tend to protect the non-human ones, and killing a DC doesn't make you a sociopath not even to act like one... and if its in GDD then it should be about non-lucids, whereas, most people won't even be able to choice their actions...

Oh right, on-topic:
I treat them as real, don't kill in non-lucids, obviously. But kill human DCs in lucids.

----------


## Tushix

Lol, I fail with DCs xD

I can't bear to hurt them or even force sex xD I will do both things eventually though  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Uh, my DCs aren't puppets and I murder them, at least the human ones, while I tend to protect the non-human ones, and killing a DC doesn't make you a sociopath not even to act like one... and if its in GDD then it should be about non-lucids, whereas, most people won't even be able to choice their actions...
> 
> Oh right, on-topic:
> I treat them as real, don't kill in non-lucids, obviously. But kill human DCs in lucids.



Technically killing a true DC doesn't matter, just be sure it's a DC and not a visiting entity... or you might find yourself getting your ass kicked!  ::lol::  Or pissing off a potential spirit guide...

----------


## Raven Knight

> Lol, I fail with DCs xD
> 
> I can't bear to hurt them or even force sex xD I will do both things eventually though



Uh... that seems like a positive thing about you... why do you want to take a step backwards?  ::?:

----------


## Hukif

Oh those, I eat them... DCs that don't dissapear even though you ignore them you mean, right? Yeah, I always eat a part of them and they leave <.<
Though its being getting worse lately... which reminds me I was gonna PM you about that, I shall do it now lol

----------


## Raven Knight

> Oh those, I eat them... DCs that don't dissapear even though you ignore them you mean, right? Yeah, I always eat a part of them and they leave <.<
> Though its being getting worse lately... which reminds me I was gonna PM you about that, I shall do it now lol



If they don't disappear when you want them to they are very likely visiting IB's.  Eating an IB...  ::barf::  Especially if it has energy that isn't compatible with yours.  ::lol::

----------


## TempletonEsquire

On DCs being real, maybe DCs act like gates.  Maybe they are there to defend against your ability to experience through whatever means necessary.  Maybe they are by default antagonistic, and it is only through trickery that we've gained any benefit from their interactions.  If this were the case then their destruction or harm would be a righteous thing.

----------


## Tushix

> Uh... that seems like a positive thing about you... why do you want to take a step backwards?



hmmm. you're right... I will resist  :smiley:

----------


## ragincajun2288

Most of my DC's are usually my friends so I just chill with em'.

Sometimes I get visits from other DC's who I am not familiar with. In this case I assume they may be more than normal DC's and first do some checks before I do anything drastic. (ie punching his face in). Usually I am able to detect if they are something else entirely.

And I mean...if I wanna fly around and shoot Kamehameha blasts at DC's I just summon random DC's around me, I know they are illusions so I have no qualms about destroying them, resurrecting them is effortlessly done.

----------


## Posquant

Do you all understand your limits?  

I doubt it.

----------


## Posquant

> Technically killing a true DC doesn't matter, just be sure it's a DC and not a visiting entity... or you might find yourself getting your ass kicked!  Or pissing off a potential spirit guide...



Ｙｏｕ　ａｌｌ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｎｏｔ　ｗｈａｔ　ｙｏｕ　ｄｏ．

----------


## Posquant

What if they don't budge? What if they are as real, in their own way... as you?

----------


## Posquant

Thanks!  Good to know what you do.  To me, you are not real. So ... I hunt you. Cummon! Let's do it! It is a contest of skill. Wit. Ethics. Eh!?  You have none?  Come. Be brave, anyway.

----------

